# For all BFP lucky ladies and 2wwrs



## slimshady

Please read aloud:

Loving Heavenly Father, creator of all things, Your Word says You created all things through Jesus Christ and You made all things good and perfect.You give life to all things. I thank You, that I have conceived by Your grace and mercy. The baby in my womb is Your creation, thank You for Your precious gift. 

Cover me, the baby in my womb and my family members with the holy and precious blood of Jesus. I forgive all who have hurt me and rejected me in any manner. 

Protect me, my baby and my family members from all evil and dangers.  You are our refuge and our fortress.  For You, Lord, will give Your angels charge over us. My God, in You I put my trust. During this time of waiting, help me to guard this new life carefully and do nothing to hurt it in any way. 

Lord, Your word also says, Truly You have formed my innermost being. You have woven me in my mothers womb. According to Your Word, let my baby grow normally with all its requirements fulfilled. Take away all complications from my baby and me. Grant me and my baby good health. Lord, let my baby be perfect as You are perfect. 

Lord Jesus, You be present with me during all this time this baby grows and comes into this world. Lord Your Word says Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, before you were born I sanctified you. Please grant me a safe and normal delivery. Take away all blocks and barriers that are hindering this blessing in my life. Lord I also pray that You lead all pregnant women who are reading this prayer to safe and normal delivery. All this I ask in the name of Jesus, who is Lord of Life, now and forever. Amen.


----------



## slimshady

I got a BFP my 2nd IVF  
May all be positive 
May all stay positive


----------



## Lovelypup

Thank you for this lovely prayer!  Exactly what I needed to hear tonight!  Feeling nervous wondering what is happening in my womb but I am slowly learning to trust God.

Blessings to you!


----------



## scribbles

I wish I had seen this month's ago! Fantastic prayer, God is truly great.


----------



## Sassy-lassy

what a beautiful prayer, thank you, will be putting it to good use


----------



## amber-ruby

I love this thank you for posting it x


----------



## Ruthannah

i know this prayer was said only a few years back but i say AMEN. 
I say only a few though its more like 4 years ago because i look at the bible and i believe Your word Lord is ageless.
Thank you Holy Spirit behind the inspiration of the uttered prayer.
may it also come to pass in my life.
Amen


----------



## Mandamae

Amen 🙏🏻


----------



## Mandamae

Beautiful prayer. God is love. xxxx


----------

